# Cone CA bushings in UHMW or Delrin?



## randyrls (May 8, 2008)

I want to make some cone bushings to apply CA finish to pens.  I really want something that CA will not stick to.

I tried to use some UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) plastic but it doesn't turn worth a s--t.

I have some delrin rod, and I may try that next.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 8, 2008)

Both are effective but personally I would prefer to use delrin since it is much a harder material.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 8, 2008)

Guess I have to disagree with Peter, they both are very similar IMHO. I suggest trying HDMW (high density molecular weight). It is very hard and extremly durable.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 12, 2008)

Hi Frank,

you may certainly disagree with your choice of the two material(s) but according to The Plastic Sourcebook provided by www.plasticstore.com there is no doubt that delrin offers a higher tensile strength and a higher coeffient of friction value vs. UHMW. See attachment.


*Download Attachment:* 


 _0512085143_001.pdf
46.4Â KB


----------



## sbell111 (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by randyrls_
> 
> 
> I want to make some cone bushings to apply CA finish to pens.  I really want something that CA will not stick to.
> ...


Since you didn't like how the UHMW worked and you have some delrin rod, you should definitely make them out of delrin.


----------



## Mudder (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Guess I have to disagree with Peter, they both are very similar IMHO. I suggest trying HDMW (high density molecular weight). It is very hard and extremly durable.



HDMW (high density molecular weight)& UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) are both generic terms for literally hundreds of different types of plastics, some are hard and others are not so hard. Delrin would be a good choice of material as it cuts well with lathe tools, Is relatively inexpensive, and is readily available. One thing to consider about Delrin is that you can get a pretreated delrin that is called "sanitized" and it WILL allow CA to stick to it. Also be aware that there is also a product called Nylatron that looks very much like delrin and it will also allow CA to stick to it. I believe that MSC sells delrin at a good price.


----------



## jcollazo (May 12, 2008)

Most of you know that I sell delrin bushings and rods. I stopped selling UHMW rods after an "accidental" test. I had left a 3/4" delrin and a 3/4" UHMW rod leaning against my tablesaw one afternoon. The next morning the UHMW rod was severely bowed while the delrin rod was still straight. I then noticed the UHMW strips (1/2" and 5/8" thick) that were being stored in an upright position were also bowed and the delrin was not. Very unscientific I know, but it gave me something to think about.

My personal opinion is that delrin, in the realm of pen making, is a much better product for bushings and other non-stick applications. Also, delrin, a Dupont trademaked product is available as a slightly less expensive generic called Acetal (copolymer).


----------



## randyrls (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that delrin, in the realm of pen making, is a much better product for bushings and other non-stick applications. Also, delrin, a Dupont trademaked product is available as a slightly less expensive generic called Acetal (copolymer).



Thanks to everyone who contributed.   I think I will try Delrin.  In the mean time, I made a few cone bushings out of oak pieces I had lying around.


----------



## great12b4ever (May 12, 2008)

I bought some of the UHMW and the Delrin from Joe, and after trying both of them, I have given up on the UHMW and am sticking with the Delrin.  It is easier for ME to turn and seems to hold up much better, IMHO.


----------

